

Ask HN: Anyone excited about SC2 Galaxy Map Editor? - jayruy

I am pumped about StarCraft 2.<p>But I'm actually most excited by its Galaxy Map Editor because it enables me to make the game I've always wanted to play: a fast-paced, team-oriented tactical RTS.  The scripting language will impose limitations, but I'm happy to compromise for access to the physics, matchmaking, and general polish.<p>Will anyone else be hacking on the Galaxy Editor?  Leave a comment or get in touch @jayruy twitter, we can form a mailing list if there is demand.<p>Also happy to share/discuss my design document: the quick pitch is a cross between StarCraft 3v3, WoW EoTS, and Team Fortress Capture/Hold.  It is nothing like DoTA.
======
jayruy
Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?

